# Chartering in Tahiti-Questions



## dhop (May 8, 2008)

I'm researching a sailing charter to Tahiti next year for 8 people. I've been to both Moorings and Sunsail sites looking at boats and costs. I have a request out to Tahiti Yacht Charters for a quote as well. Has anyone dealt with Dream Yacht Charters? Their prices seem too good to be true, and after a 'deal' charter in Greece a couple of years ago I'm a bit leery of Charter Companies outside of mainstream without input or recommendations from other sailors. 

The Sunsail 434 cat seems to fit the bill, but I wonder about the two single bow cabins? Would an adult fit in this space or would it be like sleeping in a MRI tube!

Any input appreciated.


----------

